# Good day finding bone!



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Found 6 total. Two were A buck I am chasing. Great day in the woods!!!

8 total for the year.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

i would say so good job


----------



## Showtime8 (May 22, 2010)

Great job! Got some nice horns there. Should have some dandies next year


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Perhaps the luck of the irish was on your side  Awesome job man! Nothing better than finding sheds!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> Perhaps the luck of the irish was on your side  Awesome job man! Nothing better than finding sheds!


Thanks guys!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, I've never even found one before lol.


----------

